# Crotalus viridis neonates.



## Sheri (Feb 13, 2007)

The cutest little babies... ever.  

Actually, it was an amazing find of sheer luck - they are so incredibly well adapted that only by chance were they spotted.  These little guys are from Saskatchewan and man, I wish the photos were able to show how adorable they are, all wobbly in the prairie sun.

Sorry for the quality of the pics - I think initially my hands were shaking too much to get decent photos and they were so fast to scurry down the burrow again that they proved difficult to photograph.














It will be fun to go back this spring - I can hardly wait! Damn this has been a long cold winter.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 13, 2007)

What? You have summer already?

Yeah looking cute


----------



## Sheri (Feb 13, 2007)

From 2006.  

Took me a while to get to editing photos.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Feb 13, 2007)

Sheri said:


> From 2006.
> 
> Took me a while to get to editing photos.


Oh gosh, I was kinda in shock here


----------



## GQ. (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow, I really missed this thread.  Cute kids!  I hope you and the family have a chance to see many more this year.  I'm as anxious as ever to see my first crotalids of the year.  Thanks for sharing.

-G


----------

